# Waxed my TT over the weekend *pics*



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

I used some S100 for the 1st time....its some good stuff.

Enjoy:


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

nice and clean. i like it. 

what's in the glovebox?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man thats nice...just clean and simple.


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

BFinlay said:


> nice and clean. i like it.
> 
> what's in the glovebox?


Greddy Profec B boost controller.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Beauty...............


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone else expecting an audi?

Seth


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Clean, what mods to do you have?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Anyone else expecting an audi?
> 
> Seth


I was..ha ha


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Clean, what mods to do you have?


JWT ECU Set for injectors and intake
JWT Twin Pop Intake
Ported Exhaust Manifolds
RPS Max Street Clutch
HKS Hard Pipes
HKS SSQ blow-off valves
Apex-i AVCR
Nismo 555cc injectors
Greddy SP Exhaust
Greddy Profect B BC
Auto meter boost gauge and 
Air/fuel Ratio Guage
Sway Bars
Stillin Short Shifter
Stillin HICAS Eliminator
Mild Cams w/ springs

Im planning on going with the HKS 2530's by the end of the summer early fall.



sethwas said:


> Anyone else expecting an audi?


Isn't this a Nissan forum  j/k


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Anyone else expecting an audi?
> 
> Seth


Yeah, I was like..."What the hell, TT's are nice, I'll check it out"
Much to my surprise, it ended up being a car I would much rather see.
NICE TT :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very clean. Did you take the plate off for the photos or what?


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> very clean. Did you take the plate off for the photos or what?


lol...nah I just bought it a couple of weeks ago. It won't be insured till May 1st.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*nice look*

Hope to see you someday on the road... I'll pull you over


----------

